

Ask HN: Need a ride to startup school? - babyshake

Do you need a ride this weekend?<p>I am driving a 7-seat Town and Country minivan to the reception on Friday and Saturday and we will have some extra room in the car, enough for two or maybe three people. I can pick you up from the Ashby or Macarthur BART stops in the East Bay, but we won't be able to wait if you're late so you'll want to err on the side of arriving early.<p>Perhaps this can be an open thread for everyone who needs or is offering a ride, so we can all use less gas and meet more fellow HN folks.<p>I've added a link to this post on the official startup school wiki.
======
deltapoint
What time would you be able to pick people up from the Ashby stop?

